# Where do you print transparencies?



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am working on designs for silk screened t-shirts and looking around at popular designs, I've noticed that a lot of them take up almost the entire front of the shirt. The only place I know of that can print key transparencies for burning the image onto screen only does them at 13x19 (anything larger is $10 per square foot).

For those of you that print t-shirt designs that are large (large enough for a 20x24 screen), where do you get the transparencies printed at? Ive looked at wide format printers online, but the only ones over 13" cost thousands of dollars.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For silkscreen purposes, 13X19 is pretty much the entire front of a shirt. In the past for larger designs, I have broken up transparencies and printed them on more than one sheet. I then tape them together on the screen for burning.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Welcome to OYO Instruments, LP link on main page for film output service.
I can print 14 X 200 with my Imagesetter. Rarely go over 13X13.


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

splathead said:


> For silkscreen purposes, 13X19 is pretty much the entire front of a shirt. In the past for larger designs, I have broken up transparencies and printed them on more than one sheet. I then tape them together on the screen for burning.


13x19 seems to be only about 75% of the shirt (on a small). I suppose I could just print two 13x19s and tape them together.

And Fluid, that website doesn't list their products. I know I certainly wouldn't feel comfortable ordering from them.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

fender967 said:


> For those of you that print t-shirt designs that are large (large enough for a 20x24 screen), where do you get the transparencies printed at?


For A0 I use architectural plan printers. It's not purpose built, and it's not the best solution, but it's cheap and it can be made to work.


----------



## Manmade (Oct 20, 2007)

I go through these guys. They have printed out as large as 20x24 for me. I am pretty sure it is about $20 per film at that size. Tell them you need a film positive. I am sure they wouldnt mind shipping it to you at a small charge. 

I dont know if it will help, but tell them that Darren from Manmade told you about it. 

ampholith.com

1010 Jericho Tpke
*New Hyde Park*, *NY* *, 11040-4605* 
*Phone:* 516-775-1544
*FAX:* 516-326-8042
*Website: *www.ampholith.com


----------



## Stratman (Aug 14, 2007)

Most drafting supply houses have grahics cameras that can shoot and enlarge film positives larger that 13x19. If not, they will have a digital means of doing it for you.


----------



## mreicher (Aug 10, 2006)

If this is something you'll be doing alot of it might be cost effective to buy an old but working Epson 3000. They can print up to 17" wide and long enough to cover a shirt top to bottom.

But you'll probably need a repair manual and some time to get it working the way it should.


----------

